# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  J2ME _Game Ai hiểu biết vào đây nào !!!!!

## banthe247

Mình mới bắt đầu làm về game trên Mobile !
Mới làm xong 1 cái game nhỏ thui
Bây giờ mình đang có ý định làm game như game bắn gà 
nhưng ở đây mình thay bắn gà thì chuyển thành bắn máy bay 

Mình điều khiển 1 máy bay có thể bán lại 
Máy bay(bọn đột nhập) cũng có khả năng tự bắn lại ( theo dạng Ramdom)
---
Mình cũng đã xây dựng dc các loại đối tượng sau 
1 đối tượng làm máy bay mình (điều kiển dc )
1 Lớp đối tượng (địch) bay trên màn hình 

Nhưng mình chưa làm dc là máy bay co thể bán ra đạn 


Anh em cùng nhau bàn luộn và đứa ra phương án
Mình biết có rất nhiều Pro làm cái này rồi mong được chia rẻ cho mình cũng như nhưng người mới học J2ME như mình để anh em cùng nhau phát triển 

Rất mong mọi người cùng bàn luận nhé

đây là code mình đã tạo ra các đối tượng nhưng vẫn không bắn đạn đâu Up lên mọi người cùng châm cứu 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zcwv8wwveir1n1c

ai làm xong up lên cho ae cùng học nhé

----------

